# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  WABBA MR  ΕΛΛΑΣ 1979 (14 Oκτωβρίου - Ξενοδοχειο ΧΙΛΤΟΝ ,Αθήνα)

## rorocoleman

wabba mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1979

----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## rorocoleman



----------


## rorocoleman

απο το περιοδικο   ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ   ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 72ο - ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΣ  1979

----------


## rorocoleman

wabba mr. ΕΛΛΑΣ 1979

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο αρχαιολόγε rorocoleman  βγάζεις θησαυρούς ανεκτίμητους , εδω η Καβάλα είχε δυνατή ομάδα ,είδα τον Κώστα Μαστροθανάση, που είχε το γυμναστήριο που γυμναζόμουν με τον Τσοπουρίδη , τον Σάκη Τσιλικούδη , τον Μήτσο Μακρίδη όλοι αυτοί απο Καβάλα και ενα σωρό αθλητές που πρωταγωνίστησαν μεταγεννέστερα  :03. Clap: 

 αυτα μόνο σε παλια περιοδικά τα βλέπεις και ποιός να έχει τόσα χρόνια μετα αυτα τα τεύχη , τα οποία εμείς δύσκολα τα βρίσκαμε και μόνο διαβάζαμε κανένα στο γυμναστήριο και απο κεί τα θυμόμαστε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rorocoleman

ευχαριστω Ηλια για τα καλα σου λογια. τωρα εχω ένα θεμα και θελω την βοηθεια σου. θελω να θυμηθείς  εάν στο  πανευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα,  4 νοεμβριου 2006  Χρυσουπολη  Καβαλας η κατηγορια σου βγηκε το πρωι στους  προκριματικούς η βγηκε μονο το βραδυ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Κανονικά βγήκε και το πρωι και το βράδυ η κατηγορία μου εγω θυμάμαι ποζαρα δυο φορές και μάλιστα με λέει ένας μπράβο ρε συ άλλο ποζάρισμα το πρωι άλλο το βράδυ με ίδια μουσική κ λέω και να θελα να κάνω το ίδιο δε μπορούσα αφου αυτοσχεδιαζα

----------


## goldenera

> απο το περιοδικο   ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ   ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 72ο - ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΣ  1979


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην πρώτη φωτό-σελίδα δίπλα από τον Τόνι Έμοτ είναι ένας φέρελπις νέος, αργότερα κάτοχος της επαγγελματικής κάρτας της IFBB, ο 'δικός' μας Γιάννης Διακογιάννης :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτος ηταν η ο 2ος η ο 3ος αγωνας που ειχα παρακολουθησει ,ειχα τοσο πολυ ασχοληθει με τους διαγωνιζομενους που ειχα κανει διατριβη :01. Razz:    .Φαινεται κ ο Γιαννης διακογιαννης μικρουλης στην μια φωτο με τον Τονυ Εμμοτ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1979* : Ενας αγώνας που είχε αρκετούς αθλητές οι οποίοι είχαν κάνει την δικιά τους πορεία στο άθλημα.
Ξεκινώντας απο τον *Φραγκίσκο Μπατή*, ο οποιος δεν είχε κανει παρα πολλούς αγώνες, αλλά ήταν παντα μεσα στους αγωνιστικούς κύκλους , με παρέα τους Κούκο,Μπουρνάζο,Τομπρα κτλ, κερδισε αυτον τον Γενικό και νομίζω πως ήταν ο μοναδικός της καριέρας του.
Ο *Νίκος Βεϊσάκης*, από την Κρήτη, καθηγητής Φυσικής Αγωγής,οπου τελικά την επόμενη χρονιά, το 1980 πηρε εκείνος το ΜR ΕΛΛΑΣ.
Ο *Μήτσος Μακρίδης* απο την Καβαλα, ο* Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης* (νομίζω στον πρώτο του αγώνα),ο* Γιάννης Βασάλος* (επίσης στον πρώτο του αγώνα), ηταν μερικοί από τους αθλητές που συνέθεσαν εναν ωραίο αγώνα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

εγω διεκρινα τον αηθαλη χρηστο παπακωστα που επαιζε μεχρι των 90s με μαλλι μπατανοβουρτσα εδω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> εγω διεκρινα τον αηθαλη χρηστο παπακωστα που επαιζε μεχρι των 90s με μαλλι μπατανοβουρτσα εδω


Aμα σου πω Βαγγελη οτι αθλητης απο τους :03. Thumb up:  εμφανιστηκε με το εσωρουχο(ασπρο) μεσα απο το μαγιο κ σε ενα σημειο μπροστα ειχε βγει εξω κ φαινοτανε ,τι θα ελεγες; :08. Turtle:   Τι θυμαμαι ο φ....ης ε; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

Παντως χωρια την πλακα την μεγαλυτερη αισθηση την εκαναν οι εφηβοι  Παυλος Γεροθανασης κ Σακης Τσιλιγκουδης που εδειχναν ελπιδα και οτι κατι διαφορετικο μπορει να γινει απο Ελληνικης πλευρας στο μελλον.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο αγώνας αυτός ήταν από τους πλέον προβεβλημένους στα περιοδικά του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Όλες οι παραπάνω δημοσιεύσεις είναι από το τεύχος 72.

Στον *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* τεύχος 73 που έχει ήδη ανέβει στο blog.athlitis.gr, εκτός από επιπλέον φωτογραφικό υλικό στις σελίδες 9, 12,13, 16 και 17 υπάρχει και κάτι ακόμα: Μία ιδιαίτερη λεπτομερής περιγραφή του αγώνα 20 σελίδων! Σας την παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω…

(μέρος 1ο)

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

> Ο αγώνας αυτός ήταν από τους πλέον προβεβλημένους στα περιοδικά του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Όλες οι παραπάνω δημοσιεύσεις είναι από το τεύχος 72.
> 
> Στον *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* τεύχος 73 που έχει ήδη ανέβει στο blog.athlitis.gr, εκτός από επιπλέον φωτογραφικό υλικό στις σελίδες 9, 12,13, 16 και 17 υπάρχει και κάτι ακόμα: Μία ιδιαίτερη λεπτομερής περιγραφή του αγώνα 20 σελίδων! Σας την παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω…
> 
> (μέρος 1ο)


συνέχεια από το παραπάνω post...

*(μέρος 2ο)*

----------


## Tms

:03. Clapping:  Τόνυ Έμμοτ
 :03. Thumbs Up:  Νίκος Βεϊσάκης, Κώστας Κατσάνος

----------

